# Showcase our black/white cats!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I got inspired by the red cat thread 

All black all white or inbetween, show them off here!

Lucius


















Bandit


















Baldy (RIP)









A beautiful cat I came across in Wiltshire and named him Joe









Merlin









My mum has two more cats called Ruby and Pepper. They're the spit of Bandit (they're his brother and sister) but I don't have any pictures of them


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Portia (the one in the middle - obviously!) an RSPCA rescue.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

spid said:


> Portia (the one in the middle - obviously!) an RSPCA rescue.
> 
> View attachment 25055


Aww she's beautiful!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww lovely!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

You have had a lot of B&W cats! Sooo cute!! 

And heres Taylor 














































This crown is real.....honesT! 




























First snow experience 










I am indian tay I shall whip you if you dont give me treats!! hmy:



















You put your ..... left paw in...your left paw out....





































My mum put this on me to torment me










I am tambo....Dont mess wiv me! hmy:




























Hope thats not to many...you know how I like me picccis!! :blushing:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My cat Suki who was all black until she got hit by a car and the stress made her fur fall out which grew back white so now she is black and white


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> You have had a lot of B&W cats! Sooo cute!!
> 
> And heres Taylor


Oh he's a beautiful boy! Looks a lot like my Bandit!



toddy said:


> My cat Suki who was all black until she got hit by a car and the stress made her fur fall out which grew back white so now she is black and white


Aww she's so beautiful <3 reminds me of a black cat I had when I was a child called Debbie. Though she was a he ut:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you.YOu can only just see the patch of white in the photo on her back.It is really odd looking bless her.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

My boy Buddy


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Oriental blacks and my first ever cat, Othello, black 1/2 siamese


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hope you're ready for this lol

OK

Blacks

Naz










Murphy










Carol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Hope you're ready for this lol
> 
> OK
> 
> ...


Wow Murphy is huge now, last time I saw him he was a little baby!

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Black & whites

Darius (Dream's brother)










Toby










Bomber










Siouxie










Buster










Pixie










Douglas










Rascal










Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Wow Murphy is huge now, last time I saw him he was a little baby!
> 
> Izzie


LOL, he actually looks smaller now as he is moulting and his tummy fur is half the length it is in that picture!

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Buster looks like he has a little heart on his nose very sweet


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Finally the two whites

Solomon (Misty's sister -oops forgot Misty in the blues etc, will post soon)










The main man himself LOL - Littleman Raffles










Carol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They're all gorgeous Carol!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots of gorgeous cats 
here's mine - Gizmo the Grump


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's a lovely boy!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Molly aka Princess (she's a bit of a diva)

































and Albert, a foster cat who ended up staying. We only had him eighteen months before we had to have him pts due to kidney failure


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Molly aka Princess (she's a bit of a diva)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Albert reminds me so much of my boy Lucius. RIP Albert 
Stunning pics x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics.

Here are a few of Boris


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

1st cat is the feral one that lives in my garden the kids call him stinky 
2nd is domino and the last one is my baby cookie dough


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Loads of beautiful cats! I wish I owned all of them 

Here goes for my two boys

Thomas O'Toole (if Satan had a cat, it would be Thomas!)


























Charlie O'Marley


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Loads of beautiful cats! I wish I owned all of them
> 
> Here goes for my two boys
> 
> ...


Beautiful cats, i have to say black cats are my favourite xxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

How did i manage to miss this thread when it was originally posted!!!

Love everyone's pictures.

Here's Lucky, posing for once in her life.










& Patch, who was nice & warm before his sister punted him off in order to do the pose.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is my big boy, Arnie:

Love him, a big big softie xxx

(he is very hard to capture lol!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Paddy (Paddington), he went to the bridge last year, but he was a fantastic loving boy and 1 in a million.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Vinnie, he will be going to live with my sister and her other 2 B&W's, Jimmy and Minnie, when he's 10 weeks old.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Loads of beautiful cats! I wish I owned all of them
> 
> Here goes for my two boys
> 
> ...


HAHA i love the irish names and they are stunning cats.. thomas is the double of my grans old cat when i was a kid called brutus


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are Mickey and Mazie.

Mickey is all black although we ocassionally spot a white strand of hair. Mazie has white patches on her chest, belly and feet, I think they are both beautiful but obviously am very biased!! 

They have both grown since these pictures were taken.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

All gorgeous cats!!!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well i think its about time that our little sky flys the flag for all those pure white puddy cats out there too! lol


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

And of course not forgetting the beautiful Jet!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Everyones cats are gorgeous!!! Heres some of my Jinks








posing lol xx









wanting a tummy rub









standing guard









chilling


----------

